# KO Kriterien



## Shauir (8. Oktober 2008)

Heyho zusammen,

ich möchte aufbauend zu einem anderen aktuellen Thread hier im Forum wissen, was sich unbedingt ändern muss, damit ihr bei WAR bleibt. Sprich was sind eure KO-Kriterien?

Ich mache mal den Anfang:

Bis T3 hat mir WAR richtig Laune gemacht, endlich mal wieder richtig spannendes und abwechslungsreiches PvP. Vor allem die zahlreichen und wechselnden Szenarien, sowie der Verzicht auf nervige CC ala WoW-Fear oder DAoC-AE-Mezz fand ich wirklich toll. Doch seitdem es im T4 diese AE Sauger gibt, ist das PvP nicht mehr dasselbe. Denn sämtliche Melees oder Short Range Fighter (wie ich) können nicht mehr wie bisher befreit aufspielen, sie werden vielmehr von den AE-Sauger Gespannen dominiert. Alle 20 Sekunden werden alle Feinde im 65 Fuß zum Caster gesaugt und dort gesnared, zudem oftmals noch von nem AE Root betroffen - und anschließend weggebombt. Zwar kann man sich mit kick und kiten wehren, letztlich sorgt aber der geringe CD dafür dass man angesaugt und gekillt wird. Bei DAoC musste man immerhin noch sein Stunfeld geschickt setzen, das hier ist jedoch ein NoBrainer, vor allem wenn der Gegner zwei von diesen Saugern hat. Kurz nach vorne um auch die Heiler mitsaugen und wegbomben. Für mich ist dies kein PvP mehr; und ohne spaßiges PvP ist WAR für mich tot.

Fazit: Entweder nimmt Mythic den Magus/Maschinist AE Sauger aus dem Spiel (oder setzt ihn auf deutlich höheren Timer), oder ich höre auf.


----------



## Kontinuum (8. Oktober 2008)

Entweder die ganzen "Ich mag kein WAR"-Threads hören auf oder ich geh zu meiner mutter...

Fazit: Das Spiel gibt es seit nem Monat, hättest du WoW zu einem ähnlichen Zeitpunkt gespielt, wäre es ebenfalls ungebalanced gewesen (ist es ja sogar immer noch), solange, um einen User - den namen hab ich mir net gemerkt - zu ziteren, "Warten und Tee trinken".
Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass man nicht erwarten kann, dass ein MMO schon nach einem Monat nachdem es released wurde, perfekt ist.

edit: Was mir noch eingefallen ist, dies ist nicht der richtige Punkt sich über das Spiel zu beschweren, indessen interessiert es die meisten User hier nicht, was dir nicht gefällt :/ sry guy...


----------



## Fonia (8. Oktober 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Entweder die ganzen "Ich mag kein WAR"-Threads hören auf oder ich geh zu meiner mutter...
> 
> Fazit: Das Spiel gibt es seit nem Monat, hättest du WoW zu einem ähnlichen Zeitpunkt gespielt, wäre es ebenfalls ungebalanced gewesen (ist es ja sogar immer noch), solange, um einen User - den namen hab ich mir net gemerkt - zu ziteren, "Warten und Tee trinken".
> Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass man nicht erwarten kann, dass ein MMO schon nach einem Monat nachdem es released wurde, perfekt ist.



Da geb ich dir recht wenn man aber was findet das einen nicht gefällt kann man das abo drotzdem kündigen und warten obs geändert wird wenns einen den spielspaß total versaut.

Bei mir ist das ähnlich mit dem Pve. Ich spiel meist abens wnen nicht mitten in der nacht dh ich kann keine Public quest machen Kein open PvP (bzw kaum) und szenarien sowieso nicht dh ich hab villeicht 2 ibs 3 stunden pvp und gruppenspiel danach muss ich questen.

Das questen ist im moment leider sehr uneffektiv man kriegt für Quest kaum Ep und selbst grinden würde schneller gehen und die laufwege erspart man sich dazu auch noch.

Ich werd mein abo auch erst mal still legen das heißt ja nicht gleich weil nen mensch das macht das er nie wieder in spiel kommen kann oder das er das ganze spiel deswegen hasst ich komm gern wieder zurück aber eben nur wenn ich etwa zeitlich so bin das ich was vom spiel hab oder Pve technisch etwas atraktiver ist. 

Wenns spiel eben keinen spaß macht ist doch egal dann wirds eben nicht gespielt das haben Computerspiele so an sich^^


----------



## Whusa (8. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir recht wenn man aber was findet das einen nicht gefällt kann man das abo drotzdem kündigen und warten obs geändert wird wenns einen den spielspaß total versaut.
> 
> Bei mir ist das ähnlich mit dem Pve. Ich spiel meist abens wnen nicht mitten in der nacht dh ich kann keine Public quest machen Kein open PvP (bzw kaum) und szenarien sowieso nicht dh ich hab villeicht 2 ibs 3 stunden pvp und gruppenspiel danach muss ich questen.
> 
> ...





Meine Gutste!
Es gab dutzende Berichte im Vorfeld des Release. wo drinn stand das WaR ein auf PvP bassiertes MMORPG ist! 
1: Du hast sie nicht gelesen, dann verzeihe ich dir deine unwissenheit!
2: Du konntest sie nicht lesen - Kauf dir eine Brille oder ändere deine Monitorauflösung!
3: Du hast sie gelesen und beschwerst dich trotzdem! darauf möchte ich nichts schreiben, da mir die ausdrücke fehlen, um deine Cerbrale insuffizienz          zum ausdruck zu bringen


----------



## Ebon (8. Oktober 2008)

Och find den Spruch schon nice, obwohl ich noch nicht soweit bin um ihn zu erlernen xD

Der Magus ist nunmal einer der der ab t3 als First Target gilt! Immerhin fällt er auch in 3 (5)Sekunden um. Stellt euch halt großzügig auf und schickt einen Hexenjäger der machtn in 3..2..1Sek platt. Was sagt ihr denn noch zu den anderen Spells ... wenn ein Magus mit voller Moral ankommt und das Teil zündet? Ihr alle ca. 2k DmG fresst und durch die Luft fliegt? Da geht das geflame schon wieder los ...

Es ist nunmal die einzige Stärke die er hat, seine lumpischen Singlecast kann man in PvP im Hecktischen Kampf vergessen. Wenn er im Hintergrund seine Cast durchbringen kann, seit ihr eh im Eimer und ihr habt was falsch gemacht. Der legt euch mit all seinen Fähigkeiten ständig lahm, unterbricht euch wo er nur kann und das nonstop (solang ihr auf einen Haufen hockt). 

Ich hab da auch kein erbarmen und knall alle Gruppencast rein wenn ich das seh ... ist schon lustig wenn die Leute alle bei Cast unterbrochen werden, für 2Sek umfallen durch die Gegend fliegen, Pausenlos DoT's auf ihnen liegen und die ihre halbe Gruppe in die Luft jagen. 

Noch böser wirds wenn andauert irgendwelche Dämonen erscheinen und euch angreifen! Die Fähigkeit hat nur 16s CD und geht 6Sek lang, mach pro Sek 299Eleschaden. Und 2 Sekunden bekommt ihr 100% ab! Die Viecher sind für 30Sek da. Da geht das geflame schon wieder los ...

Da gibt es nur eins wenn ihr nicht an ihn rankommt. Nutzt eure Rang zum heilen auf Maximum. Dann lebt einer lang genug um ihn umzunieden.

Magus ist in Lowlevel, wie alle Caster, ist ein Opfer. Denkt ihr wirklich das würde sich nicht ändern? Ein Feuermagier oder Zauberin, fährt ein bösartigen Single DmG da kommen euch die tränen. Wenn die einmal anziehen.

Das gleich gilt für den Maschinist, wenn der stehen bleibt macht er euch die Hölle heiß, dass ihr nicht mehr wisst was oben und unten ist. Ihr musst halt erkennen gegen was ihr Kämpft und im Team arbeiten und nicht wie die Lämmerherde alle auf einen Haufen stehen und ala "300®" langsam vorrücken.

Und wenn ich euch jetzt noch erzähle das der Magus und Maschinist, noch Total verbuggt sind... och das erzähl ich euch lieber nicht werdet schon sehen was auf euch zukommen.


----------



## Anutac (8. Oktober 2008)

So,nachdem ich mich in den lezten Wochen, durch so manche Foren gelesen habe,möchte ich mich auch mal dazu äußern.
Jedesmal wenn sich jemand über die schlechte Performance,das fehlende Balancing,Bugs oder ähnliches äußert,kommt grundsätzlich,
warst du bei den Anfängen von WOW dabei?,oder hast du AOC mal gespielt?,da war es auch nicht besser.
Aber genau das ist doch der Punkt,es ist nicht damit zu entschuldigen das ein anderes Spiel zu Beginn auch verbugt war.
Es ist eine absolute Unverschämtheit, halb fertige, verbugte Spiele auf den Markt zu werfen und sie dann auch noch als tolle Spiele darzustellen.
Es sind in den letzten Jahren kaum Spiele auf den Markt gekommen die nicht erst nach dem 3,4,oder 5Patch einigermaßen liefen.
Wenn ich für ein Game 50 Euro bezahlen soll,plus monatliche gebühren,erwarte ich ein perfekt funktionirendes Spiel,und da ist mir ziemlich egal ob andere Spiele das am Anfang auch nicht taten.Es gibt alpha test, closed betas, open betas,und wenn es nicht läuft oder noch nicht fertig ist muß ich halt so lange daran arbeiten bis es fertig ist,und es dann auf den Markt bringen,aber es geht ja garnicht mehr um das spiel oder den Spieler der es Spielen soll sondern um Geld,und zwar nur um Geld.Und genauso ist es bei WAR,es mußte nur vor dem neuen WOW ADD On rauskommen,um möglichst viele gelangweilte WOW,AOC,usw. Spieler zu locken.Spiel verkauft,ist zwar nicht fertig aber das patchen wir nach,so hält man sich für 2-3monate eine gewisse Anzahl an Spielern,und man hat die Kohle im Sack,Ende.Das ist der Sinn des ganzen.
Es ist mir egal,wer nach dem 1Monat noch zockt oder nicht(bleibt jedem selbst überlassen).
Ich finde nur das jedermal darüber nachdenken sollte,ob er sich verarschen lassen möchte,denn ohne uns Spieler(Käufer,monatliche zahler)können solche Firmen wie Funcom,EA,Blizz und wie sie alle heißen auch nicht lange überleben.
Sorry wenns nicht ganz zum Thema.


----------



## Ogil (8. Oktober 2008)

Anutac schrieb:


> ...aber es geht ja garnicht mehr um das spiel oder den Spieler der es Spielen soll sondern um Geld,und zwar nur um Geld.Und genauso ist es bei WAR,es mußte nur vor dem neuen WOW ADD On rauskommen,um möglichst viele gelangweilte WOW,AOC,usw. Spieler zu locken.


Ja - das stimmt. Und weisst Du was? Der Spass nennt sich Marktwirtschaft. Die "Macher" eines Spiels wuerden bestimmt gern auch 10 Jahre daran entwickeln, um dem Spieler das absolut perfekte Spiel praesentieren zu koennen. Aber leider muessen auch die "Macher" von irgendwas leben, ihre Miete bezahlen und vielleicht wollen die auch fuer irgendwas Geld ausgeben und bissl Spass haben. Und damit die das koennen, muss irgendwer bezahlen. Ein Publisher. Und der will irgendwann, dass auch bissl was von seiner Investition wieder rein kommt - und laesst deshalb (ja - der fiese Kapitalist!) nicht zu, dass ein Spiel immer und immer weiter entwickelt wird. Irgendwann sagt der "Jetzt aber - sonst Wasser und Brot und Hartz4 fuer alle!" und dann muss das Spiel auf den Markt. 

Bevor er das aber macht bemueht er eine andere fiese Ausgeburt des Kapitalismus: Den Marketingheini. Der guckt dann, wann der beste Zeitpunkt fuer ein Spielrelease waere. Da sieht der dann (ist ja auch nicht doof und kann so ein bissl lesen), dass der Marktfuehrer bald sein neues AddOn auf den Markt wirft. Da denkt sich unser Marketingheini "Mensch - so 2 Monate vor Release ist da eh keiner mehr motiviert was zu machen - ideal fuer uns!" und setzt einen Releasetermin an.

So kommt es dann, dass ein neues MMORPG auf den Markt trifft, wo es freudig aufgenommen wird. Zwar jammert irgendwo der kleine Andi, dass das Spiel nicht so richtig fluessig laeuft, obwohl er Tetris mit allen Details spielen konnte und der kleine Peter heult, dass er seine Epixxe nicht importieren konnte - aber das macht dem boesen Kapitalisten und seinen Handlangern garnicht mal so sehr viel aus, denn so langsam fuellt sich ihr Saeckchen mit glaenzenden Goldstuecken und ganz viele schon etwas groessere Kinder scheinen sogar Spass am Spiel zu finden...

Und wenn sie nicht von der Ordnung ueberrannt werden, werden die boesen Dunkelkapitalisten auch morgen noch ihr Geld verdienen und sich grinsend die Haende reiben. Auch wenn Andi und Peter noch so laut jammern...

</Maerchenstunde>


----------



## Psycle91 (8. Oktober 2008)

DiSanzes schrieb:


> PS: Ich find es scheisse wie hier Leute fertig gemacht werden wenn sie ihre Meinung (vorwiegend kritig gegenüber dem Spiel) darlegen. Für was gibt es foren? um ein Spiel zu hypen? Ich liebe WAR... aber das bedeutet nicht das ich meine Augen vor Defiziten verschliessen werde....



Solche Worte findet man selten in diesem Forum, zu viele Leute die nichts anderes im Sinne haben, als andere herunter zu Ziehen. 
Nicht unter einem Sinnvollen Post findet man eine passende Antwort, nur Beschimpfungen und Anprangerungen!
Ich finde die buffed Seite in Sachen von News, top, aber dieses Forum ist schrecklich, wenn ich sowas Lese kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln!

Aber nun zum Thema:
Ich schließe mich dir voll und ganz an, ich finde "WAR" spitze, man könnte sagen es erstezt die Sucht von "WOW" gegen Spiel Spaß!
Aber es gibt wie in jedem anderen MMO Balance Probleme!
Shauir ich find es super das du uns auf dieses Problem hingewiesen hast, da ich selber noch nicht die maximalstufe erreicht habe, kannte ich dieses Problem nicht.
Wenn es wirklich so schlimm ist dann hoffe ich, dass es zügig gefixed wird.

Gruß

Psycle

PS: Ich hoffe dieses Forum erfährt mal was "Forum-Pflege" bedeutet!


----------



## Gin (8. Oktober 2008)

Anutac schrieb:


> So,nachdem ich mich in den lezten Wochen, durch so manche Foren gelesen habe,möchte ich mich auch mal dazu äußern.
> Jedesmal wenn sich jemand über die schlechte Performance,das fehlende Balancing,Bugs oder ähnliches äußert,kommt grundsätzlich,
> warst du bei den Anfängen von WOW dabei?,oder hast du AOC mal gespielt?,da war es auch nicht besser.
> Aber genau das ist doch der Punkt,es ist nicht damit zu entschuldigen das ein anderes Spiel zu Beginn auch verbugt war.
> ...



Du wirst bei einem Spiel, dass den Umfang eines MMORPG hat, NIE ein völlig bugfreies Spiel bekommen. Da helfen auch die diversen Betatests nicht. Auch wird nach Erscheinen des Spiels immer noch an der Performance gearbeitet werden müssen, da einfach zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen, die nicht in einer Betaphase ausgetestet werden können.

Die Frage ist nicht, ob ein neues MMORPG noch Bugs hat, sondern wie viele. Und da kann ich die manche Leute nicht verstehen - WAR hat nun wirklich nicht viele und dazu noch gravierende Bugs. Bei AoC war es dagegen wirklich eine Unverschämtheit. 25% der der Skills waren (fast) ohne Funktion oder funktionierten nicht wie gewollt.

Bei einem gebe ich dir Recht. Ein Spiel sollte "fertig" sein (soweit ein sich weiterentwickelndes Spiel fertig sein kann). Dazu gehört genügend Content, Balancing zwischen den Klassen und Skills etc. Und das ist WAR in meinen Augen. Es ist sicherlich nicht perfekt, aber auch weit genug um auf den Markt gebracht zu werden. Denn wie gesagt: Manche Fehler lassen sich nur oder wenigstens mit viel weniger Aufwand beheben, wenn das Spiel bereits am Laufen ist.


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (8. Oktober 2008)

war wird nach dem ersten freimonat höchsten noch die hälfte der spieler haben (ich werde weiterzocken). wen lichking kommt werden alle denn erstmal zocken (wen einige merken dass man beim neuen wow addon auch einen wochenlange und beschwerlichen weg der 60-70 ähnelt gehen muss wird vielleicht der ein oder andere wiederkommen).

wenn die fehlenden klassen kommen werden auch wieder ein paar anfangen und alte spieler auch neu anfangen.

noch ein paar monaten wen "die breite masse" mitgekriegt hat das die balance auf schere stein papier ausgelegt ist und sich daran auch nichts ändern wird werden die meisten wieder zu wow gehen und war wird wie herr der ringe aussehen eine kleine aber konstante community.  

ich finde das sehr schade da war einem viele neue aspekte gibt einen kampf spannend zu gestallten und anders als in wow zu organisiern ( ja ich habe stammgruppen in wow organisiert und es ist was ganz anderes) in war kann man mehr das gelände nutzen die extrem wichtige kollisionsabfrage ( dass man halt nicht durch seine oder feindliche leute durchlaufen kann) und die belagerungswaffen.
naja das ist ja nur weil die breite masse roxxorn will. einerseits kann ichs verstehen keiner will auf einen feindlichen spieler zulaufen obwohl man schon weiss dass man chancenlos sterben wird. Man will eine klasse spielen die gegen alle andern eine chance hat.

ein weiter grund warum alle aufhören ist auch einfach weil man sich ein "besseres WoW" gewünscht hat und das hat man nicht bekommen von der technik (bugs etc) wie von der spielmechanik.

so far 
ein warfan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps ich bleib bei war weil grad die taktik so ein riesen spass macht


----------



## Katalmacht (9. Oktober 2008)

Hm sie müssen nix ändern nur immer weiter verbessern wie es bei jedem anderen MMORP auch ist/war. WOW war am anfang total verbugt und teilweise käse. Bei DAoC wars noch schlimmer, L2 auch usw.... Alles wurden sie ausgereifte Spiele wo die wirklich tollen Features erst nach einem Jahr gekommen sind.

 So ein Spiel muss sich einfach nur entwickeln und das schaffen solche Spiele nur wenn sie Live sind und alle ihren Input einbringen..

@ TE nochwas.... du redest da von sachen die noch nicht balanced sind.... ihr wollt nach einem Monat alles perfekt.... wo lebt ihr den? in welchen Spiel gabs das den Balance dauert Monate wird noch genug geändert werden.

Aber hoffentlich ohne dich. WOW hatt echt alle geistigen "Nackertpatzerl" in das Genre gehollt ;/
Und von nem ehemaligen DAoC Spieler find ich das schon etwas komisch naja... wayne

/close pls




lg


----------



## Shauir (9. Oktober 2008)

Hm, immerhin ein paar sinnige Posts zwischen den ganzen Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Katalmacht

Es geht mir nicht um paar kleinere Balanceschwierigkeiten als x zu stark oder y zu schwach. Das man das nie perfekt hinbekommen kann, ist mir klar. Aber durch diesen Skill den ich oben beschrieben habe, wurde praktisch das ganze PvP welches ihr von T1 bis T3 kennt kaputt gemacht. Ab T4 spielt es sich nicht etwas, sondern völlig anders. Und dieses neue PvP Feeling ist als Melee oder Short Range Fighter einfach nur entnervend und zerstört den gesamten Spielspaß. Daher ist es für mich das KO Kriterium.


@Psycle91



			
				Psycle91 schrieb:
			
		

> Shauir ich find es super das du uns auf dieses Problem hingewiesen hast, da ich selber noch nicht die maximalstufe erreicht habe, kannte ich dieses Problem nicht. Wenn es wirklich so schlimm ist dann hoffe ich, dass es zügig gefixed wird.




Das hoffe ich auch. Denn wie im Eingangspost beschrieben: Wenn das nicht wäre (und so krasse Auswirkungen hätte) wäre WAR ein rundum gelungenes PvP-Spiel


@DiSanzes



			
				DiSanzes schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich find es scheisse wie hier Leute fertig gemacht werden wenn sie ihre Meinung (vorwiegend kritig gegenüber dem Spiel) darlegen. Für was gibt es foren? um ein Spiel zu hypen? Ich liebe WAR... aber das bedeutet nicht das ich meine Augen vor Defiziten verschliessen werde...



Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMeep (9. Oktober 2008)

Also warum dieser thread so ins gebashe abgerutscht ist verstehe ich nicht . 
Ich habe mir den post vom TE durchgelesen und dachte mir " das könnte interressant werden" , ich dachte jezt kommen Tips wie man solche situationen vermeiden kann , oder begründungen warum das im spiel genau so bleiben sollte . 
Aber nö , er hat es gewagt etwas anzusprechen was ihm nicht gefällt und sogar den Spass am PvP raubt . 
Ich bin noch nicht im T3 , kann das daher noch nicht nachvollziehen . Aber ich würde auch den Spass verlieren wenn ich das gefühl habe das meine Klasse ,aufgrund eines gengnerspells , unnütz wird .
In T1 oder T2 ist sowas noch relativ egal da man da ja schnell raus ist . Aber wenn man weis das man sich Tage/Wochen lang durchquälen muß vergeht einem selbstverständlich der Spass .


----------



## RealHaspa (9. Oktober 2008)

Schurken die sich ranschleichen und dir ein Snare/Castsnare Gift verpassen nerven die Caster auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW natürlich ist ein Forum dazu da Kritik zu äussern und das andere dann, teilweise genervt rumflamen ist genauso....schlicht.

Aber eine Kritik mit dem Satz "Wenn das nicht geändert wird geh ich" zu beenden hat eigentlich nichts anderes Verdient bzw. provoziert das ganze noch.

Das "gesauge" scheint viele Spieler auf beiden Seiten zu stören, tut Eurem Unmut kundt (soweit ich weiss liest der Comm Manager von GOA hier im Forum) und zwar auf "Professionelle Art", je mehr Spieler Euch zu stimmen desdo eher wird etwas geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und tut Euch in der Zwischenzeit mit einem "Sauger" auf Eurer Seite zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softi (9. Oktober 2008)

Um nochmal auf das eigentliche Topic zu kommen:

*Was müssen die War Entwickler ändern damit WAR erfolgreich wird / bleibt*

1. Netzcode optimieren.
Bei einem professionellen Spiel muss der Netzwerkcode stimmen. Die Tatsaech, das viele Dinge bei WAR noch nicht synchron sind oder sehr zeitversezt geschehen, lässt den professionell ausgelegten Spieler etwas verzweifeln. Die HP Balken springen im o,5 sek Rhythmus auf nicht mehr vorhersehbare werte, ebenso ist dieser 0.5 sek check einfach für Professionelle Spieler nicht tragbar, rechnet man noch den eigenen Lag dabei.

2. Blancing in BGs
Es gibt offensichtlich, besonders in höheren Tiers sehr große Unterschiede zu dem Balancing in den anderen Tiers, je nach Klasse und Aufgabe. Das sollte man sich nochmal angucken, damit der Spielspass in hohen Tiers nicht , z.B. für Nahkämpfer verloren geht.

3. Individualisierung
Ich hba so das gefühl das es wenig individualisierung bei den einzelnen chars gibt. Vor allem zum Schluss (t4) werden alle gleichen Klassen auf genau ein Set rauslaufen (?) und jeder sieht gleich aus. Könnte mir vorstellen, das das nciht so der Bringer ist. Es gibt zwar Färbemittel, aber das sieht man nur minimal.


----------



## Droux (9. Oktober 2008)

Softi schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf das eigentliche Topic zu kommen:
> 
> 3. Individualisierung
> Ich hba so das gefühl das es wenig individualisierung bei den einzelnen chars gibt. Vor allem zum Schluss (t4) werden alle gleichen Klassen auf genau ein Set rauslaufen (?) und jeder sieht gleich aus. Könnte mir vorstellen, das das nciht so der Bringer ist. Es gibt zwar Färbemittel, aber das sieht man nur minimal.




also das dies kein kriterium ist, sieht man doch an wow ... alle sehen gleich aus, pvpler erkennt man aus der ferne genau wie pveler, an der rüssi erkennt man auch eindeutig die klasse (sofern man "uptodate" ist, wenn man 1-2 jahre pause hatte kommt man unter umständen ein wenig durcheinander, aber verändert hat sich im aussehen nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). man erkennt ja sogar wieviel zeit derjenige ins spiel investiert hat. cookie cutter builds hat man doch in jedem spiel. ich kann jetzt nur fr meine klasse sprechen aber ich hab schwierigkeiten mich zu entscheiden welchen baum ich nehme, und werd das davon abhängig machen wie meine spielweise aussehen wird. ausserdem weiß man ja noch nicht ob man für RP noch neue Fähigkeiten kaufen kann oder nur seine bisherigen verbessern. das ist schon wesentlich mehr als z.B. ein wow bietet was individualisierung anbelangt .... und die form der itemization steht mythic ja auch noch offen, sofern die spieler das wollen (was ich nicht hoffe)


----------



## Makalvian (9. Oktober 2008)

fehlt hier noch^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=67244&hl=


----------



## Gothmorg (10. Oktober 2008)

> Naja Bolzenklopfa. Viele Probleme kann man auch in einer Beta eben nicht lösen, weil sie in der Beta nicht auftreten.
> Oder zähl mal die Probleme, von denen du redest, auf. Und dann sag ich dir, ob es sie so auch in der Beta gab oder nicht.



Aber die Hauptprobleme sind ja nicht Bugs, sondern das Balancing, und das kann man in zwei Jahren Beta durchaus verbessern.

Was mich momentan stört ist, dass alle Gebiete letztendlich das gleiche sind, nur dass sie anders aussehen und andere Gegner beinhalten. Die Quests und auch einige Teile des Aufbaus (z.B. RvR-Gebiete) sind immer die gleichen. Das hat sich bei meinem Dunkelelfen wie folgt bemerkbar gemacht:

T1.1: Total begeistert, klasse Spiel, die Public Quests sind ja mal das größte
T1.2: Hmm, die Quests sind zwar sehr ähnlich, aber das Gebiet ist so schön (weiße Klippen usw.) und die PQs auch ganz interessant
T2.1: Das ist ja wieder das gleiche, aber wenigstens etwas düsterer. Und warum ist da nie wer bei den Public Quests? Aber immerhin Belagerungen, die sind ja ziemlich geil.
T2.2: Ist das nicht das gleiche nur in braun und mit vielen, vielen Pferden?
T3.1: Boah nicht schon wieder! Diesmal grün. Haben wir nicht bald mal alle Farben durch? ... Argh, ich will hier raus, warum gibt das denn so wenig EP und warum geht immer nur dieses dämliche Tor Anroc-Szenario auf, wo einen jeder NoBrainer-Eisenbrecher onehitten kann?

Weiter bin ich bisher noch nicht gekommen, ich bezweifel aber, dass sich an dem Spielprinzip noch viel ändert.
Bisher hab ich nie verstanden, warum die Betatester alle sagen, das Spiel wär total eintönig, aber so langsam muss ich sagen, dass die gar nicht so unrecht haben.

Und nein, Mythics Allround-Ausrede "WAR is everywhere" ist kein ausreichender Grund, das ganze Spiel mit 95% Killquests zu füllen, in denen es immer nur heißt "Töte 5-10 davon, töte den Anführer soundso und lies dir den Zettel durch, den er dabei hat".

Bei den Szenarios muss auch irgendwas schiefgelaufen sein, da man IMMER in das gleiche kommt. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich alle immer nur dafür anmelden, so langweilig, wie das ist (Tor Anroc).
Auch bei den Belagerungen kann ich mir keine Langzeitmotivation vorstellen, da ja im Grunde jede Belagerung gleich abläuft, nur je nach Gebiet mit unterschiedlich vielen Wällen vor und unterschiedlich vielen Etagen in der Burg.

Fazit:
-zufällige Szenarios verpflichten oder belohnen (im Sinne von: Du kriegst mehr Ruf, wenn du auf "Zufällig beitreten" - was dann noch eingeführt werden müsste - klickst)
-Belagerungen durch unterschiedlich gebauten Burgen (und nicht nur von der Textur her sondern auch vom "Bauplan" her) und eingebaute Events (Kavallerieangriff, Burgherr wirkt z.B. AoE-Zauber, die zufallsbedingt irgendwo im Gebiet der Belagerung einschlagen usw.) abwechslungsreicher gestalten
-Quests abwechslungsreicher gestalten (weniger Killquests, mehr Erkundungsquests, Begleitquests usw.)
-mehr Berufe; wenn schon nicht viel Abwechslung da ist, will man wenigstens eine nützliche und abwechslungsreiche Nebenbeschäftigung

mfG Goth


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (10. Oktober 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Was mich momentan stört ist, dass alle Gebiete letztendlich das gleiche sind, nur dass sie anders aussehen und andere Gegner beinhalten.



Mmh ist mir jetzt nicht klar was an den Gebieten dann gleich ist wenn alle anders aussehen und andere Gegner haben, die Landschaften sind unterschiedlich, die Gegner, ist doch wie in jedem anderen MMORPG.

Die Quests gefallen mir recht gut, vor allem das sie sehr schnell und mit wenig Aufwand zu meistern sind und gut ineinandergreifen. Ich habe eigentlich weit weniger von dem PvE Content erwartet, doch die Questbeschreibung sind sehr witzig (Grünhäute speziell) und viele sind an sich sehr witzig gestaltet, wenn ich so an das Zwergenstartgebiet denke. Völlig ausreichend finde ich, da wurde mehr gemacht als ich gedacht hätte.

Die Berufe finde ich auch mehr als unausgereift, hab meine auf Eis gelegt weil sie 1.zu aufwendig zu skillen sind 2. eigentlich gänzlich unbrauchbar. Ich bräuchte eigentlich gar kein Berufssystem, aber da das die meisten Spieler wollen, hätte man die etwas ausgereifter entwickeln können.

Das mit den Szenarios finde ich auch ärgerlich, aber wer soll sowas vorhersagen welches von den Spielern dann am Ende genutzt wird. Man könnte auch Systeme einbauen die das regulieren, z.b. wenn man mehrmals in das gleiche Szenario geht verringert sich ExP/Ruf den man in diesem bekommt, aber ob das sinnvoll ist, ka.

Ich hab auch so einige Probleme mit WAR aber die liegen eigentlich woanders und haben im Moment keinen Einfluss auf den Spielspass.


----------



## Kardan (10. Oktober 2008)

Also das gekicke in Tor Anroc im T3 Gebiet finde ich mindestens genauso schlimm wie ein Ansaugeffekt. Wenn der Artefaktträger, sein Heiler und drei weitere Leute mit einem einzigen Skill mal so hoppdihopp ausgeschaltet werden, dann hat die andere Seite mal fix gewonnen. Ich meine okay wenn meine Hexenkriegerin alle 60 sekunden oder bei guter Positionierung des Gegners 10000 Damage machen könnte würde ich mich auch nicht beschweren, aber imbalanced wäre es trotzdem. 
Die Klassenbalance ist an sich schon fast perfekt aber wenn ein Gebiet voller Berge und tödlicher Lava ist die einen auch noch verlangsamt (welcher Hirni denkt sich sowas aus?), dann stimmt etwas mit der grundlegenden PvP Balance nicht. Es geht nicht darum dass eine Klasse zu stark ist, sondern daß die Mechanik es zulässt ein komplettes Szenario durch reines Glück zu gewinnen oder zu verlieren. 
Snare kann man ja noch entkommen aber wer 40 fuss fliegt, einen dot bekommt der alle 3 sekunden ein drittel Leben absaugt und einen auf 10% Laufgeschwindigkeit drosselt, der ist tot. Und das nicht weil die Kicks overpowered sind sondern weil die Umgebung "overpowered" ist.

An der Mechanik muss dringend noch gebastelt werden, denn die Szenarien sollten fair sein und nicht bestimmte Klassen bevorzugen (Tor Anroc bevorzugt Fernkämpfer und Kicker, während der verwinkelte Morkain Tempel die Nahkämpfer fast schon bevorzugt)

Oder anders formuliert: Das ist Warhammer nicht KickundSuckhammer! ^^


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (10. Oktober 2008)

Das kicken an sich würde mich gar nicht stören aber das Level Design und die Mechanik der Lava sind wirklich unsausgereift. Man sollte schon die Chance haben aus der Lava zu kommen, klar sollte sie DMG machen aber nicht soviel wie jetzt und auch mit keiner so extremen Verlangsamung.

Und das Design des Szenarios lässt auch viel zu wünschen übrig. Wie oft wurde ich schon an stellen gekickt wo ich zwar nicht gestorben bin aber auch nirgends mehr hinkonnte, also doch in die Lava und sterben, als Heiler kann ich zwar größere Strecken in der Lava überwinden aber mit dem Verlangsamen gehts auch nicht weit. Da steht man dann oft an den unsinnigsten Orten und fragt sich wer sich sowas einfallen lässt und warum er was gegen mich hat ^^.


----------



## LoserOwner (10. Oktober 2008)

Der Kick der Tanks ist genauso lächerlich in dem Spiel.
In Tor Anroc dauernd mit einem einzigen Kick in die Lava befördert zu werden ist für Stoffis ebenso extrem nervig, während man selbst an Tanks kaum Schaden macht.

Bei bestimmten Fähigkeiten fragt man sich wirklich, ob die Designer das Spiel jemals selbst gespielt haben...

Oder auch nicht schlecht sind bei einer Keepbelagerung Massenweise Tanks, die ins Tor gestellt und geheilt werden, damit niemand durchs Tor kommt, dank Kollisionsabfrage und Maschinisten die noch massenweise Pets platzieren, die dann durch Wände schiessen, so dass man als Stoffie gar nicht mehr weiss, von was man denn gerade instant getötet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## efara (10. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Der Kick der Tanks ist genauso lächerlich in dem Spiel.
> In Tor Anroc dauernd mit einem einzigen Kick in die Lava befördert zu werden ist für Stoffis ebenso extrem nervig, während man selbst an Tanks kaum Schaden macht.
> 
> Bei bestimmten Fähigkeiten fragt man sich wirklich, ob die Designer das Spiel jemals selbst gespielt haben...


Du kannst einfach nicht normale kämpfer mit schwert und schild oder bogen zusammen schmeissen mit zauberern und den anderen murksklassen, dass geht einfach nicht, macht frust und stresst nur.
wer da auf den einfall kam noch andere klassen einzubauen um käufer anzulocken muss sich auch jetzt mit der kritik auseinander setzten, dass das einfach nur murks ist.


----------



## Siccaria (10. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Der Kick der Tanks ist genauso lächerlich in dem Spiel.
> In Tor Anroc dauernd mit einem einzigen Kick in die Lava befördert zu werden ist für Stoffis ebenso extrem nervig, während man selbst an Tanks kaum Schaden macht.
> 
> Bei bestimmten Fähigkeiten fragt man sich wirklich, ob die Designer das Spiel jemals selbst gespielt haben...
> ...


Was ich nicht verstehe (und ja, ich spiele auch eine Klasse in diesem Bereich zur Zeit die nicht kicken kann)... warum lassen sich alle in die Lava treten?
Es ist eigentlich recht leicht abzuschätzen in welche Richtung man gekickt wird - und ebensoleicht sich so zu stellen das genau dies eben nicht passiert (ausnahme vielleicht wenn man gerade von irgendwas festgewurzelt ist)?

Was die Tanks angeht die gemeinsam ein Burgtor verstopfen... hab ich erst einmal erlebt und das Problem war eher schnell gelöst. Solange sie nicht auch ne ganze Armee Heiler hinter sich haben stehen sie da nicht allzulange, speziell wenn es das äussere Tor ist welches im Schussfeld der Belagerungswaffen liegt.


----------



## Crav3n (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich find es immer wieder Klasse, wenn manche Leute ihre Meinung posten, dass sie direkt fertig gemacht werden.
Wenn man anderer Meinung ist, okay, posted sie, aber flamed nicht rum. Das tut der Community nicht gut, siehe WoW!

Zum TE. Meiner Meinung nach, spielen eure Leute im Scenario dann nicht richtig, ab T3 gehört der Magus einfach gefokust, du wirst nie erleben das ein Magus sobald er euch ankommen sieht, direkt in euch reinrennt. In der Zeit wo er auf euch zu rennt, sollte für jeden der DMG macht klar sein das der Magus down geht. Wenn ihr natürlich nen Haufen Leute habt, die einfach wild in die Menge ballern und eigentlich kein wirkliches Ziel fokusen und sich dann noch wundern warum nichts down geht, selber Schuld. 

Schön sind da Stammgruppen mit der Gilde: Da kann man solche Ordnungs-Gruppen richtig schön in die Verzweiflung treiben: schöne Ansage vom Chosen, ich renn vor fang den DMG ab ( weil auch wirklich jeder Ordnungs-Spieler auf den Chosen geht ), wird gehealt, Magus rennt hinterher, AE-Sauger, und Sorcerer etc. fangen an zu bomben... ist jedesmal ein riesen Spass, aber auch nur weil viele es nicht peilen den Magus zu fokusen und nicht den Chosen!

Ich würds im nächsten BG einfach mal ansprechen, wenn ihr nen Magus seht einfach nuken mit allen was ihr habt! Dann braucht dich sowas auch nicht mehr aufregen.

Desweiteren könnte man deinen Frust auf sogut wie jede Klasse ausweiten, aber es wäre schlichtweg Schwachsinn, da es für jede Klasse die richtige Taktik gibt um ihn zum Schweigen zu bringen. 

ps. Irgendwer meinte schon: Seit froh das der Magus noch Buggy ist! 

Ach und btw: Feuermagier, ist in deinen Augen dann natürlich nicht overpowered ? Think about it!



efara schrieb:


> lieber gamer, wenn du sonst ein produkt auf dem markt käufst gehst du doch davon aus ,dass es ordentlich funktioniert. sinn eines pvp ist es , dass du es spielen kannst und nicht aus der handlung entfernt oder behindert wirst.
> darum geht es hier denjenigen die hier kritik üben.
> mir kommt es so vor ,dass die meisten hier, wenn sie könnten, andere meinungen ausschalten würden. die reinste diktatur also wollen, der diktator in dem falle also mythic ist und wir alle nur "heil hit..." schreien müssten?



Lieber Poster,

auch in einem PvP Game geht es darum, gegnerische Spieler aus dem Kampf zu nehmen, damit sie nicht agieren können. Dies gilt besonders für Healer, stell dir vor ein Healer könnte soviel healen wie er will, ich glaube kaum das dann noch Leute down gehen...
pls erst denken dann posten!


----------



## Crav3n (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> würde ich dir anraten, es geht hier darum, dass spieler einfach ausgeschaltet werden,indem sie in einen bereich geschleudert werden wo sie nicht mehr agieren können.
> sinn ist es aber ,dass man im pvp jederzeit agieren kann.
> der sinn eines heilers  im game zu implantieren sehe ich als fehler,dadurch wird mein bemühen den gegner zu töten behindert ,wenn nicht unmöglich gemacht,was nicht der der sinn des pvp sein kann.
> eine einfache sache das zu ändern.
> ich wundere mich hier ,dass man sich an die vorgaben von mythic so klammert und sie als heilige kuh betrachtet



Eben nicht, gerade im PvP geht es darum, den Gegner mit deinen zur Vefügung stehenden Mittel ausser Kampf zunehmen, damit du mit deinen weniger effektiven Skills ( Tanks ) eine Chance hast, deinen gegenüber zu eliminieren! Würde es solche Skills nicht geben, hätten einige bzw viele Klassen keine Chance gegen Sorcerer oder Firemages und Magusse ( ka wie die Mehrzahl ist ) nur als Bsp. : Ich als Sorcerer, roote meinen gegenüber ( Meleeclass ), renne weg und caste fröhlich auf ihn ein. In dem Moment wo ich ihn roote, kommt sein Kick, er nimmt mich damit für gewisse Zeit ausm Fight und hat so Chance wieder an mich heranzukommen... hätte er diese Möglichkeit nicht, würde er kurzerhand keine Chance haben!

Crowd Control und Unterbrechungs-Skills gehören ins PvP, wie der Sand zum Meer.


----------



## Pente (10. Oktober 2008)

Was sie ändern müssen damit ich bleibe? Seltsame Fragestellung. Nichts müssen sie ändern denn wenn mir was am Grundsystem / Grundprodukt nicht gefallen würde dann würd ich es nicht spielen. Damit ich es weiter Spiele müssen sie es schaffen mich weiterhin zu begeistern und mich bei Laune zu halten. Das beinhaltet auch einige Bugfixes / Balanceprobleme u.d.g. aber im Grunde läuft im großen und ganzen alles ganz rund ... bin gespannt was nun noch so nachkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efara (10. Oktober 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Eben nicht, gerade im PvP geht es darum, den Gegner mit deinen zur Vefügung stehenden Mittel ausser Kampf zunehmen,



ja ok, aber dazu gehört NICHT,dass man in die lava geschleudert wird ,dass ist einfach ein fehler der leicht abzustellen wäre ohne dass dabei die balance gestört würde, was du da meinst.


----------



## Thorghal (10. Oktober 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Och find den Spruch schon nice, obwohl ich noch nicht soweit bin um ihn zu erlernen xD
> 
> Der Magus ist nunmal einer der der ab t3 als First Target gilt! Immerhin fällt er auch in 3 (5)Sekunden um. Stellt euch halt großzügig auf und schickt einen Hexenjäger der machtn in 3..2..1Sek platt. Was sagt ihr denn noch zu den anderen Spells ... wenn ein Magus mit voller Moral ankommt und das Teil zündet? Ihr alle ca. 2k DmG fresst und durch die Luft fliegt? Da geht das geflame schon wieder los ...
> 
> ...



schön geschrieben! Das fasst nämlich das ganze zusammen. Es geht in WAR um RvR, um Taktische Gruppenkämpfe. Draufrennen und hirnlos einfach zuschlagen funktioniert definitiv nicht, mit der Gruppe arbeiten und taktisch klug die Klassen gegeneinander einsetzen ist Pflicht. Das müssen die Leute aber natürlich erst lernen, da RvR von vielen noch unbekannt / als PvP missverstanden wird.


----------



## DeeeRoy (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> nein, er beschwerts ich ,dass sie missbraucht werden kann und missbraucht wird.



Wofür denn? Das sich die Tanks in das Tor stellen? Wenn du das meinst, dafür ist die Kollisionsabfrage doch gedacht und da!

Wenn du das nicht meinst, erläutere es bitte genau, was du meinst.


----------



## efara (10. Oktober 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Wofür denn? Das sich die Tanks in das Tor stellen? Wenn du das meinst, dafür ist die Kollisions Abfrage doch gedacht und da!
> 
> Wenn du das nicht meinst, erläutere es bitte genau, was du meinst.


gedacht ist es, dass man nicht einfach durch die chars durch laufen kann , was optisch sehr unschön ist.dass dadurch das ganze pvp behindert wird ist so nicht gedacht.


----------



## Opnoxious (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> ja ok, aber dazu gehört NICHT,dass man in die lava geschleudert wird ,dass ist einfach ein fehler der leicht abzustellen wäre ohne dass dabei die balance gestört würde, was du da meinst.


Wieso sollte in die Lava schubsen ein Fehler sein? Wenn du da nich reingeschubst werden willst, verhindere es.


----------



## Crav3n (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> ja ok, aber dazu gehört NICHT,dass man in die lava geschleudert wird ,dass ist einfach ein fehler der leicht abzustellen wäre ohne dass dabei die balance gestört würde, was du da meinst.



Dazu sollte man aber nicht die Skills verurteilen sondern das Design des Scenarios. Was hier schlechthin der Fehler wäre, ist das du zuviel Schaden ( 400-800 ? ) in der Lava bekommst und desweiteren schlecht wieder rauskommst, da du dich kaum bewegen kannst, das wäre das einzige was geändert werden sollte. Meiner Meinung nach. Aber nicht zwingend notwendig ist, da du wenn du als Caster reingeschleudert wirst, meist einen Fehler gemacht hast und zuweit vorne stehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (10. Oktober 2008)

> Sinn ist es aber ,dass man im pvp jederzeit agieren kann.



Nein, nein und nochmals nein. Den Quark hat Blizzard zur Einführung der ersten Insignie auch als Bergündung gebracht, seither geht dieser Mythos um. Seit sie das diminishing returns entdeckt haben und den Schurken arenatauglich machen mussten, hört man das da auch nicht mehr.

Man verzeihe mir den WoW-Vergleich, aber eben daher kommt, denke ich, diese Sichtweise.

RvR ist im Grunde wie Schach - auch da ist das Ziel grundsätzlich, den Gegner auszuschalten - dies lässt sich über Zerstören von Figuren, über konsequente Defensive oder aber über Einschränkung der Handlungsfähigkeit des Gegners bei gleichzeitiger SIcherstellung der eigenen Handlungsfähigkeit erreichen.

Wenn Du ein reines mehr-Schaden-gewinnt und keine CC willst, rate ich Dir zu einem shooter. Die haben auch ihren Reiz.



> der sinn eines heilers  im game zu implantieren sehe ich als fehler,dadurch wird mein bemühen den gegner zu töten behindert ,wenn nicht unmöglich gemacht,was nicht der der sinn des pvp sein kann.



Doch, genau das - verhindern, daß die Freunde ins Gras beissen, sicherstellen, daß die Feinde es tun.



> ich wundere mich hier ,dass man sich an die vorgaben von mythic so klammert und sie als heilige kuh betrachtet


An die Vorgaben von Mythic klammert sich niemand.
Eher daran, daß der Hintergrund relativ fest ist, daß Fantasyrollenspiele nunmal zum Großteil die "holy trinity" (Tank/DD/Heiler) beinhalten und dies seit den allerersten online-text-spielchen auch so durchgehalten wird, weils einfach praktikabel ist und Abwechslung bringt.

Was Du suchst, ist ein ganz anderes Genre.


----------



## efara (10. Oktober 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man aber nicht die Skills verurteilen sondern das Design des Scenarios. Was hier schlechthin der Fehler ist, ist das du zuviel Schaden ( 400-800 ? ) in der Lava bekommst und desweiteren schlecht wieder rauskommst, da du dich kaum bewegen kannst, das wäre das einzige was geändert werden sollte. Meiner Meinung nach. Aber nicht zwingend notwendig ist, da du wenn du als Caster reingeschleudert wirst, meist einen Fehler gemacht hast und zuweit vorne stehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


freut mich ,dass auch mal einer hier zu gibt dass was geändert werden sollte,die meisten hier verehren ja das game wie die hindus die heilige kuh


----------



## Sethek (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> freut mich ,dass auch mal einer hier zu gibt dass was geändert werden sollte,die meisten hier verehren ja das game wie die hindus die heilige kuh


Zwischen "Keiner stimmt meinen Kritikpunkten zu" und "keiner kritisiert eine "heilige Kuh"" gibt es einen feinen Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> nein ,was ich suche ist ein rpg mit pvp wo es kein frust durch stress gibt,dass das möglich ist versuchte ich hier anhand von beispielen klar zu machen, da man aber das game so sieht wie die hindus die heilige kuh,bewegt sich natürlich da nix in den köpfen


Du bist ja immernoch hier...wolltest du nicht gestern schon aufhören weil das Spiel nix für dich ist?

@Sethek: Du bist ja auch noch hier...Comeback Tag? Naja mich freuts!


----------



## efara (10. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Zwischen "Keiner stimmt meinen Kritikpunkten zu" und "keiner kritisiert eine "heilige Kuh"" gibt es einen feinen Unterschied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich seh nur ,dass man sich an die vorgaben von mythic so klammert,dass man zu einer eigenständigen kritik nicht fähig ist und sie auch nicht will.
dass es schon immer so war wie es ist, wie einer meint, ist kein grund sich um änderungen zu bemühen.
hätte nicht gedacht,dass die gamer hier so konservativ sind, wo sie doch sonst so cool sein wollen,wie man aus den sprüchen hier rauslesen kann


----------



## efara (10. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Du bist ja immernoch hier...wolltest du nicht gestern schon aufhören weil das Spiel nix für dich ist?
> 
> @Sethek: Du bist ja auch noch hier...Comeback Tag? Naja mich freuts!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> gedacht ist es, dass man nicht einfach durch die chars durch laufen kann , was optisch sehr unschön ist.dass dadurch das ganze pvp behindert wird ist so nicht gedacht.



Auch hier nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, WAR macht es hier genau richtig die Rolle des Tanks einzusetzen, verzeiht auch mir den Vergleich zu WoW, im Gegensatz für WoW wo der Tank, keine solche Rolle einnehmen kann um gegnerische Melee Klassen abzuhalten zu seinen Castern zukommen. Stellen wir uns das ganze mal im Städte RvR ( Belagerung etc. ) vor: Du hättest keine Tanks die die Stadttore blockieren, die von hinten geheilt werden, jeder Gegner könnte einfach so in die Stadt marschieren und dort Unheil verbreiten. Das sagen wir mal 10 Tanks gegen, was weiss ich wieviele es seien werden, sagen wir mal 100 Spieler nicht lange standhalten werden, sollte klar sein, aber genau solche Barrieren verschaffen der eigenen Fraktion, Zeit um sich gegen den Angriff zu rüsten, Verstärkung zu ordern etc.


----------



## makkaal (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:
			
		

> freut mich ,dass auch mal einer hier zu gibt dass was geändert werden sollte,die meisten hier verehren ja das game wie die hindus die heilige kuh


Das glaube ich dir, dass dich die Zustimmung freut.
Was ich viel faszinierender finde, ist dass du die Kritik, die manche Spieler äußern, völlig ignorierst.
Solange nicht einer von uns klar sagt: "Das ist Mist", kommst du uns mit deinem "Heilige Kuh" Argument um die Ecke, was Humbug ist.

Ich habe das Gefühl, du magst das Spiel schlicht und ergreifend nicht und gibst nicht eher Ruhe, bis sich Fans dir anschließen. Das glaube ich aus der Menge deiner Posts hier bisher herausgelesen haben zu können. Wahre, konstruktive Kritik lese ich auch bei dir nicht, da du dich eben erst zufrieden gibst, wenn dir jemand darin zustimmt, dass etwas schlecht designt ist.

Die denkende WAR-Partei hat durchaus einiges an Kritik am Spiel. Im Gegensatz zu dir wollen sie aber ihr Spiel verbessern und nicht gänzlich umändern.
Bisher konnte ich keinen einzigen deiner Kritikpunkte nachvollziehen, da sie für mich lediglich aussagen, dass du das Spielprinzip an sich grundlegend nicht magst. Vor dem Hintergrund frage ich mich, warum zum Kranich du überhaupt Interesse daran hast, Kritik daran zu verüben.
Du stellst teilweise solch grundlegende Dinge in Frage, die das Spiel nun mal ausmachen - ob sie nun gut oder schlecht designt sind, steht hierbei nicht einmal zur Debatte.

Je mehr ich von dir lese, umso eher habe ich das Gefühl, dass du in diesem Thread durchaus ignoriert werden kannst. Du gibst dich wie einer der Sturköpfe, der partout nicht von seinem Standpunkt abrücken will. Ich stimme Sethek zu - was du suchst, ist ein neues Genre und nicht, wie du vorgibst, einen kritikfähigen Gesprächspartner.

Nur nicht deiner Meinung zu sein heißt noch lange nicht, schafartig zu fressen, was Mythic den Spielern vorwirft. Wir schon jemand auf der vorherigen Seite sagte:
Jeder, der dir nicht zustimmt, muss ein engstirniger Fascho sein, das macht die Dinge so viel einfacher...


----------



## themushroomxdxd (10. Oktober 2008)

aber sonst gehts euch noch gut oder? ranged ddler sind sowieso völlig overpowered im gegensatz zu melees. während ranged einfach alles ummetzeln was es gibt, muss ein melee ins getümmel, hält nicht viel aus und stirbt sogut wie instant, und man kommt ncihtmal dazu richtig schaden zu machen.

gut ranged hat halt den vorteil von der entfernung schaden auszuteilen, jedoch sterben melees dafür VIEL zu schnell nur mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist das ranholen schon ganz okay


----------



## antileet (10. Oktober 2008)

also für mich persönlich.. ich wär schon ziemlich froh wenn die grafik mal ein bisschen gepushed wird (hab jetzt AA + AF mit nem programm nur in WAR hingekriegt)... klar das ist jetzt für mich auch kein grund mit WAR aufzuhören... nur ich bin schon so grafikverwöhnt von ego-shootern, und wenn ich dann WAR sehe, das noch nicht mal AA ingame bietet find ich das schon bisschen ärgerlich... aber GOA hat ja angekündigt, dass sie die grafik noch etwas verbessern möchten.. mal schauen, aber vorerst bleib ich bei WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (10. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Du bist ja immernoch hier...wolltest du nicht gestern schon aufhören weil das Spiel nix für dich ist?
> 
> @Sethek: Du bist ja auch noch hier...Comeback Tag? Naja mich freuts!


Njargh...ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr offtopic posten, aber langsam werden die Finger wund vom PM schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: Ich war seit meiner Registrierung gern bei buffed, hab gern diskutiert, mir gings nie ums flamen oder sonstwas - und wenn der community-Manager sagt, er schaut sich den Fall mal an, dann wart ich das Ergebnis auf jeden Fall ab.

Ich bin zwar prinzipientreu, aber nicht total borniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damits nicht 100% offtopic bleibt: Efara: Der Sektenvergleich ist absolut haltlos, persönliche Diffamierung kam keine - wenn Du doch eine ausmachst, dann zitier die bitte mal, vielleicht bin ich auf meine alten Tage einfach nur blind, soll vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist es schwer, mit jemandem zu diskutieren, der den Standpunkt vertritt "wer nicht für mich ist, ist gegen mich", sinngemäß. Auch ich hab Kritikpunkte - einige Dinge gibt es durchaus, die ich in WAR auszusetzen habe, zum Teil eben sogar gravierende. Das heisst aber nicht, daß ich deswegen jeder Kritik vorbehaltlos zustimme, und Deine Kritikpunkte waren eben für mich (und für andere offensichtlich) nicht zutreffend. Deswegen heisst das nicht, daß Dich keiner mag - wir sind halt einfach absolut aderer Ansicht.


----------



## Ogil (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> der sinn eines heilers  im game zu implantieren sehe ich als fehler,dadurch wird mein bemühen den gegner zu töten behindert ,wenn nicht unmöglich gemacht,was nicht der der sinn des pvp sein kann.


Bitte? Keine Heiler? Das hier ist kein Shooter, wo es nur darum geht, den Gegner zuerst zu sehen und drauf zu rumpeln. Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du im richtigen Genre unterwegs bist?



efara schrieb:


> ja ok, aber dazu gehört NICHT,dass man in die lava geschleudert wird ,dass ist einfach ein fehler der leicht abzustellen wäre ohne dass dabei die balance gestört würde, was du da meinst.


Da stimme ich Dir zu. Ich finde diese Knock-backs ohnehin zu stark (fuer beide Seiten!). Mir waere es lieber, wenn der Gegner weniger weit weggeschleudert wuerde oder aber mehr Knock-backs durch Knock-downs ersetzt wuerden.




efara schrieb:


> gedacht ist es, dass man nicht einfach durch die chars durch laufen kann , was optisch sehr unschön ist.dass dadurch das ganze pvp behindert wird ist so nicht gedacht.


Nee Du - das ist doch grade das Tolle an der Kollisionsabfrage im PvP: Ein Tank kann endlich das machen, wofuer er da ist - verhindern, dass jemand an ihm vorbei kommt und die Weicheier von Heilern/Fernkaempfern verhaut.




efara schrieb:


> nein ,was ich suche ist ein rpg mit pvp wo es kein frust durch stress gibt,dass das möglich ist versuchte ich hier anhand von beispielen klar zu machen, da man aber das game so sieht wie die hindus die heilige kuh,bewegt sich natürlich da nix in den köpfen


Schonmal ueberlegt, dass nicht jeder das Gleiche will wie Du? Was Du beschreibst klingt wirklich wie ein Low-Taktik-Shooter wo es nur darum geht, wer der groesste Roxxor ist. Endlich gibt es mal sinnvolles PvP, welches dem Spieler ein wenig Mitdenken abverlangt - und ich denke, dass gerade das vielen hier gefaellt. Wenn das nix fuer Dich ist, bist Du einfach beim falschen Spiel.




efara schrieb:


> das argument erinnert mich an so mache sekten,die absolut nicht einsehen wollen ,dass sie sich irren und dann durch persönliche difamierungen vom eigentlichen kritikpunkt ablenken wollen


Diese Aussage erinnert mich an "Ich hab aber recht - und wer das nicht einsehen kann ist doof!"...


----------



## makkaal (10. Oktober 2008)

> das argument erinnert mich an so mache sekten,die absolut nicht einsehen wollen ,dass sie sich irren und dann durch persönliche difamierungen vom eigentlichen kritikpunkt ablenken wollen


Dann solltest du vielleicht noch einmal meinen Post lesen und dich auch noch einmal mit dem Prinzip der Ad-Hominem Attacke auseinandersetzen. Das ist das, was du meinst und das, was ich nicht begangen habe - obwohl du es mir hier unterstellst. Das Prinzip wird übrigens gern von Scientologen genutzt: "Warum hasst du Scientology? Du hast bestimmt auch so einige Leichen im Keller. Ich glaube, du bist ein Pädophiler!"

So langsam amüsierst mich das, du bist durchaus ein qualifizierter Troll. Mir die Unfähigkeit zu unterstellen, mit Kritik umzugehen und ausgerechnet Sektenverhalten anzuführen, ist extrem weit hergeholt und beweist nicht gerade Verständnis für die Prinzipien von Kommunikation. Und daraus, dass du nicht ansatzweise angemessen auf meinen Post antwortest, sondern weiterhin bei deinem "Ihr seid Schafe" Argument bleibst, bestätigt in meinen Augen meine Aussage, dass du dich absolut stur gibst und nur provozieren möchtest.

Kritik ist eine Sache, aber anderen Teilnehmern einer Debatte aber ihre Mündigkeit abzusprechen, weil sie nicht deiner Meinung sind, disqualifiziert deinen Standpunkt meines Ermessens gänzlich.


----------



## LoserOwner (10. Oktober 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Kommt bei mir auch nich vor. Wenn ich tot bin, bin ich tot und lieg am Boden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wahrscheinlich hast Du dann nur die Details so weit runtergestellt, dass Du erst gar keine Geschosse siehst, anders kann man sich das nicht erklären.
Die Geschosse fliegen sogar noch durch ganze Berge, nachdem man schon liegt, da die DAoC Engine zwecks Serverentlastung nur beim Abschuss eines Geschosses/Zaubers berücksichtigt, ob ein Ziel getroffen wird, was danach passiert ist egal, da kann man sich auch ruhig hinter einem Hinderniss verbergen, wenn sich das Geschoss noch in der Luft befindet, das nützt dann nichts mehr...


----------



## Opnoxious (10. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast Du dann nur die Details so weit runtergestellt, dass Du erst gar keine Geschosse siehst, anders kann man sich das nicht erklären.
> Die Geschosse fliegen sogar noch durch ganze Berge, nachdem man schon liegt, da die DAoC Engine zwecks Serverentlastung nur beim Abschuss eines Geschosses/Zaubers berücksichtigt, ob ein Ziel getroffen wird, was danach passiert ist egal, da kann man sich auch ruhig hinter einem Hinderniss verbergen, wenn sich das Geschoss noch in der Luft befindet, das nützt dann nichts mehr...


Er redet nicht von Geschossen. Geschosse fliegen bei mir durchaus auch hin und wieder seltsam durch die Luft.


----------



## efara (10. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast Du dann nur die Details so weit runtergestellt, dass Du erst gar keine Geschosse siehst, anders kann man sich das nicht erklären.
> Die Geschosse fliegen sogar noch durch ganze Berge, nachdem man schon liegt, da die DAoC Engine zwecks Serverentlastung nur beim Abschuss eines Geschosses/Zaubers berücksichtigt, ob ein Ziel getroffen wird, was danach passiert ist egal, da kann man sich auch ruhig hinter einem Hinderniss verbergen, wenn sich das Geschoss noch in der Luft befindet, das nützt dann nichts mehr...



endlich mal einer der es begreift,danke!


----------



## LoserOwner (10. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Was begreift er? Das es keinen bezahlbaren Server der Welt gibt der deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden kann?
> 
> Zum dritten mal...verschone uns mit deinem Quak Quak, wir wissen das du WAR verurteilst....auf wiedersehen! BITTE



Es gibt viele MMORPGs deren Serversoftware auch nach dem Abschuss von Geschossen noch kontrolliert, ob sich nicht ein Hinderniss zwischen Geschoss und Ziel befindet. Jede einfache Shooter Serversoftware kontrolliert das auch.


----------



## Ogil (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> komischerweise sieht man genau das NICHT im pvp. du verangst vom spieler was welches er nicht leisten kann oder will.
> ich  orientiere mich an der praxis, du ergehst dich in der der theorie und lobst sie in den himmel, so läuft das aber nicht


Ah - man muss sich also an denen orientieren, die einfach nicht damit klarkommen oder gar nicht damit klarkommen wollen? Hallo? Wem das zu komplex ist, der soll halt was anderes spielen. Kann es sein, dass DU nicht damit klarkommst und nun Bestaetigung dafuer suchst, dass es viel zu schwer ist? Ego angekratzt? Armes Haserl...


----------



## Dentus (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> bei wow gabs das nicht nur bei daoc von anfang an du nase.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch bei WoW gibts das sogar immernoch das dich die Schattendinger von den Hexenmeistern über das halbe Alteractal verfolgen bzw. die Frostblitze des Mages.

Und schon oft habe ich auf dem Mount Haken geschlagen und mich gefreut wie die Shadowbolts Loopings fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt...wie sehr muss ich dir das eigentlich beweißen....schau doch die Videos mal an auf warhammermovies.com ... da is nix mit sekundenlanger Grafik Verzögerung.

Ich kaufs dir einfach nicht ab...punkt. Drecksrechner sind ja nicht die Schuld von Mythic


----------



## makkaal (10. Oktober 2008)

> in demagogie gib ich dir ne eins was das rauseckeln von dir unliebsamen individuen angeht die nicht deiner meinung sind sowas ist mir immer schon untergekommen,merk dir ich pfeif drauf


Nun, die Gründe, warum du mir unliebsam bist, habe ich dir oft genug weiter oben beschrieben - und nicht einmal hast du in rationaler Weise darauf reagiert, geschweige denn dein Verhalten angepasst. Und was "Demagogie" bedeutet, solltest du vielleicht noch einmal nachschlagen. Mit großen Wörtern umherzuwerfen, die man nicht einmal versteht, lässt dich nicht intelligenter klingen.
Ich ekel dich nicht einmal raus, ich bin's nur leid, mich mit deiner engstirnigen Art und Weise auseinander zu setzen, die dein hohes Ross beinhaltet. Du rufst zur Kritikfähigkeit auf, was ich ebenso regelmäßig tue, bist selbst aber nicht ansatzweise in der Lage, selbst mit Kritik umzugehen.
Jeder, der etwas anderes behauptet als du ist verblendet.
Ich kann partout Menschen nicht leiden, die von sich auf andere schließen und dies mit einer solch massiven Arroganz tun, mit der sie anderen ihre Mündigkeit absprechen (oben schon genannt).

Ganz ehrlich - mit jedem einzelnen Post bestätigst du meine Aussage, dass du stur, unverbesserlich und provokant bist. Ich sehe keinerlei legitime Kritik von deiner Seite, sondern nichts als Flames gegen Andersdenkende. Warum ist mir ein Rätsel, genauso wie die Frage, warum du mir, der Spaß am Spiel hat, genau diesen Spaß kaputtmachen willst.
Vielleicht ist es mir egal, dass die alte DAoC Engine genutzt wird, weil ich auch bei DAoC meinen Spaß hatte?
Was interessiert es dich, was *ich* spiele? Glaubst du ernsthaft, deine Meinung hätte einen höheren Wert als meine? Wo nimmst du diese Rechtfertigung her, dass *du* unausweichlich Recht haben musst?

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass du nichts weiter bist als ein Egozentriker, der jetzt zwangsweise allen Bösartigkeit unterstellen muss, die nicht deine Ansicht teilen und deine Art, zu argumentieren, in Frage stellen.
Wir wollen deine "Kritik" nicht, weil sie keine ist, sondern nichts weiter als ein Mittel, um uns den Spielspaß zu rauben.
Entweder man äußert konstruktive Kritik (was du bisher nicht geschafft hast), oder man lässt anderen schlichtweg ihre Freude.
Ich rege mich doch auch nicht darüber auf, dass Soft- und Baseball fast dieselben Regeln haben, bloß um denjenigen, die es spielen, einen reinzuwürgen.

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich überhaupt noch mit dir diskutiere. Vermutlich wirst du wieder nur einen Einzeiler als Antwort auf diesen Post formulieren, der nichts mit der tatsächlichen Aussage darin zu tun hat, sondern mich als politischen Verhetzer, Sektenmitglied oder ähnliches dergleichen darstellt. Dass Leuten wie dir, die zwar Debatten-bezogen austeilen, aber nicht einstecken können, überhaupt mehr als zweimal geantwortet wird, ist eigentlich ein Wunder.

Du, efara, hast mir in der letzten halben Stunde mehrfach bewiesen, dass du von mir in keiner Weise ernst zu nehmen und in jeder Hinsicht als potentieller Gesprächspartner in diesem Forum zu vernachlässigen bist.


----------



## Opnoxious (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> eben nicht,die mängel wurden ja hier überdeutlich
> nix gelern?


nix deutsch?
Warte ich zähl die (deine) Mängel auf:
- Kollisionsabfrage. Tank kann Türen blockieren
- Man kann in die Lava schubsen
- Geschosse fliegen noch lustig durch die Gegend

Dann streichen wir mal.
Kollisionsabfrage ist so gewollt
Lava schubsen ist so gewollt. Was daran allerdings verbesserungswürdig ist, ist das rauskommen aus der Lava und evtl. etwas weniger Schaden davon zu bekommen.

Bleibt:
- Geschosse fliegen lustig durch die Luft

Kann mich ansonsten über kaum etwas wirklich beschweren. Weder das eine Klasse total übervorteilt wäre, noch das gar eine Fraktion total im Vorteil wäre. Auf meinem Server ist das Verhältnis von Sieg und Niederlage sehr ausgeglichen. Und somit ist es für mich ein durchaus faires PvP.


----------



## Opnoxious (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> und wieder die monotone anbetung der goldenen kuh war bzw mythic, sagt mal seid ihr von mythic bezahlt hier ?


Wo bete ich die da jetzt genau an?
Ich bin froh um die Kollisionsabfrage, auch wenn sie teilweise noch leichte Bugs hat, so das man doch mal durchrennen kann.
Ebenso finde ich es nett, dass mir die Möglichkeit geboten wird, meine Umgebung mit einzubeziehen. Einen Kritikpunkt an der Lava hab ich sogar genannt, aber ansonsten finde ich es eine nette Idee. Wenn man ausserdem nicht gerade dumm ist und etwas aufpasst, kann man verhindern in die Lava geschubst zu werden.

Du kommst leider ständig mit dem selben Satz. Wenn dir Kollisionsabfragen und die Möglichkeit Gegner in Lava zu schubsen nicht gefällt, schön. Anderen gefällt es aber, hat nichts mit anbetung von Kühen zu tun.


----------



## Hideyasu (10. Oktober 2008)

efara schrieb:


> würde ich dir anraten, es geht hier darum, dass spieler einfach ausgeschaltet werden,indem sie in einen bereich geschleudert werden wo sie nicht mehr agieren können.
> sinn ist es aber ,dass man im pvp jederzeit agieren kann.
> der sinn eines heilers  im game zu implantieren sehe ich als fehler,dadurch wird mein bemühen den gegner zu töten behindert ,wenn nicht unmöglich gemacht,was nicht der der sinn des pvp sein kann.
> eine einfache sache das zu ändern.
> ich wundere mich hier ,dass man sich an die vorgaben von mythic so klammert und sie als heilige kuh betrachtet



Sinn immer agieren zu können? WAR ist doch kein sinnlos EGO Shooter -.- wenn man nicht in der Lage ist sich vernüftig hinzustellen damit man nicht in so eine Lage gerät ist man selber schuld (Bsp Lava). Wird ja nicht sonst überall gesagt das Taktik in hohen Tier-Set bereich wichtig ist. Der AE-Sauger ist ne Taktik wenn man nicht angemessen drauf reagiert zb dmg focus... tschja was soll man sagen. Gerade durch die Taktikkomponent macht PVP in einer Gilde oder Gruppe viel spaß. Ist halt nicht WoW PVP bei dem Taktik zumeist vollkommen egal ist ausser "haut schnell den BG-Boss um". Wenn man halt nicht mit sowas umgehen kann und keine Freunde im MMO hat sollte man kein MMO spielen sonder Call of Duty Deathmatch oder sowas. Aber es wenn man halt öfter stirbt weil man mit den falschen Leute spielt und / oder sein Char taktisch halt falsch nutzt und deswegen stirbt geht gleich wieder nen Thread auf "PVP ist doof weil mich XY dauernt umhaut oder ich der AE Sauger doof ist weil keine dmg drauf macht"


----------



## Hideyasu (10. Oktober 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Och find den Spruch schon nice, obwohl ich noch nicht soweit bin um ihn zu erlernen xD
> 
> Der Magus ist nunmal einer der der ab t3 als First Target gilt! Immerhin fällt er auch in 3 (5)Sekunden um. Stellt euch halt großzügig auf und schickt einen Hexenjäger der machtn in 3..2..1Sek platt. Was sagt ihr denn noch zu den anderen Spells ... wenn ein Magus mit voller Moral ankommt und das Teil zündet? Ihr alle ca. 2k DmG fresst und durch die Luft fliegt? Da geht das geflame schon wieder los ...
> 
> ...




Besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können


----------



## Asmagan (10. Oktober 2008)

Was getan werden muss damit ich bleibe (ja ich weiß das es nicht wichtig ist ob ich bleibe oder nicht) kann Mythic nicht ändern. 

Da zu 50% für mich persönlich die Community ein gutes MMORPG ausmacht, kann ich einfach nicht bei WAR bleiben. 

Jo, das wars auch schon.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Oktober 2008)

Flames entfernt, Verwarnung erteilt. Warum muss man sich am Ende eines ansonsten sehr guten beitrages nur selbst so ins Aus katapultieren *seufz*


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich missachte einfach ebenfalls mal die Diskretion, ebenso wie User efara und Dentus, die sich im übrigen das erste und letzte mal für die Missachtung der Netiquette verwarnt fühlen dürfen, vor allem wegen dem Umgangston und dem VERHALTEN miteinander.

Wenn Ihr keine Lust habt, Euch vernünftig miteinander zu unterhalten dann ignoriert Euch, aber unterlasst Eure gegenseitigen Angriffe. Das gilt für den offenen Foren-Bereich, sowie für PNs oder sonstige Kommunikationsquellen über buffed.de. 

Uneinsichtigkeit auf meine Verwarnung ist mit "Ich würde die Community gern verlassen" gleichzusetzen. Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. :-)


----------



## Dentus (10. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank ZAM :-) Ihr macht eure Arbeit ja wirklich gut, gleich mehrfach parallel. Ich werde mir das zu Herzen nehmen.

Vieleicht habe ich meinen roten Schal zu eng....vieleicht wünsche ich mir auch nur gute Diskussionen...vieleicht bin ich auch einfach nur doof.

Die Ente wird den Schnabel halten, wenn es gewünscht wird!


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (10. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das gilt für den offenen Foren-Bereich, sowie für PNs oder sonstige Kommunikationsquellen über buffed.de.



Soll das bedeuten, ihr könnt PN's lesen die sich die USER gegenseitig schreiben?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. Oktober 2008)

Shauir schrieb:


> Fazit: Entweder nimmt Mythic den Magus/Maschinist AE Sauger aus dem Spiel (oder setzt ihn auf deutlich höheren Timer), oder ich höre auf.



**wink**

Wie oft hatten wir das bei WoW ? 1.000.000 mal bestimmt.

"Nerv Warries" "Nerv Palas" "Nerv Dudus"  in der ersten Arenaseason wollte keiner einen Druiden oder Schurken mitnehmen, 
jetzt würden einige am liebsten keine dort sehen.
Am Balancing wird ständig gearbeitet, nur weil eben "meine" Klasse schlechter gemacht worden ist,oder eine andere stärker
gleich mit aufhören zu drohen oder gar aufzuhören ist extrem infantil.

Ich denke auch kaum, dass irgendein Entwickler gerade wegen DIR sofort die Fähigkeiten ändert. Ich würde einfach mal abwarten
und norfalls in der Zeit eine andere Klasse spielen. Spiel doch mal einen Deiner "Hassgegner" - sehr bald wirst Du merken, welche
Probleme er hat. Feuermagier z.B. haue ich mit max. 2 Schlägen tot. Ist bestimmt nicht witzig vom Friedhof kommen *Bamm, Bamm
tot*


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Oktober 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Soll das bedeuten, ihr könnt PN's lesen die sich die USER gegenseitig schreiben?


Mann kann PNs weiterleiten, genau wie man Postings in den normalen Foren melden kann. Wenn dich also in den PNs einer anschnautzt oder beleidigt  einfach an einen Mod oder vll Zam schicken die regeln dann das schon.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (10. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Mann kann PNs weiterleiten, genau wie man Postings in den normalen Foren melden kann. Wenn dich also in den PNs einer anschnautzt oder beleidigt  einfach an einen Mod oder vll Zam schicken die regeln dann das schon.



Weiss ich auch, beantwortet aber meine Frage nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorad (10. Oktober 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Weiss ich auch, beantwortet aber meine Frage nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich schon Oo


----------



## Anusanna (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe diesen Thread nicht komplett gelesen, sorry falls ich Wiederholungen einbringe:

My 2 Cents:
Es ist derzeit nur bedingt möglich PvP Professionell zu betreiben, durch die Verzögerungen ingame. Wenn ich schon PvP spiele, möchte ich meine Fähigkeiten gezielt zum richtigen Zeitpunkt bringen. Gerade solche die einen CD haben. Durch meine Spielweise schaue ich nur auf die gegnerische Klasse und schau was sie macht um dann, einen cast beispielsweise, zu unterbrechen/kicken usw. Solche konter funktionieren derzeit nur bedingt bei längeren casts, welche trotz Verzögerung, genug Zeit lassen um zu reagieren. 
Gleiches betrifft Fähigkeiten die man nur hinter bzw seitlich vom Gegner ausüben kann. Wenn es so ausschaut als würde man hinter einem Spieler stehen, ist es in der Realität gar nicht der Fall. ->Verzögerung!
Meiner Meinung nach ist das das größte Handicap eines PvP lastigen Spiels. Damit schadet sich Mythic selbst, wenn sie daran nicht intensivst arbeiten!

Mein zweites Manko ist die Kommunikation, im Spiel, die kaum vorhanden ist. Warum muss jedes kleine Dorf, jedes kleine Popelgebiet seinen eigenen /1 Channel haben? Wenn ich da etwas frage, lesen es nur eine Handvoll Spieler, wenn überhaupt. Jedes Tier für sich benötigt EINEN /1 Channel. Ein MMO lebt von der Kommunikation und diese existiert derzeit nicht!

Schön das GOA/Mythic sich die Wünsche/Kritiken der Spieler zu Herzen nehmen und Afk'ler im Sz oder das Würfelsystem im Sz anpassen, aber hallo???? Diese Änderungen sind zwar wichtig aber entscheiden meiner Meinung nach nicht darüber, ob jemand dabei bleibt. Die ersten 1-2 Monate sind entscheidend dafür ob die Spieler bei WAR bleiben oder nicht. Da gibt es existentielle Probleme, welche direkt die Spielmechanik von PvP-MMO's negativ beeinflussen oder sie sogar komplett ausschalten. Mir ist auch klar das man solche Probleme nicht mal eben umprogrammiert, aber sollte es wenigstens einen Informationsfluss darüber geben, welche Bugs derzeit höchste Prioritäten haben.


----------



## Droux (10. Oktober 2008)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Es ist derzeit nur bedingt möglich PvP Professionell zu betreiben


du bekommst geld fürs spielen ? n1 .. wokann ich mich bewerben ? *SCNR*



Anusanna schrieb:


> Schön das GOA/Mythic sich die Wünsche/Kritiken der Spieler zu Herzen nehmen und Afk'ler im Sz oder das Würfelsystem im Sz anpassen, aber hallo???? Diese Änderungen sind zwar wichtig aber entscheiden meiner Meinung nach nicht darüber, ob jemand dabei bleibt. Die ersten 1-2 Monate sind entscheidend dafür ob die Spieler bei WAR bleiben oder nicht. Da gibt es existentielle Probleme, welche direkt die Spielmechanik von PvP-MMO's negativ beeinflussen oder sie sogar komplett ausschalten. Mir ist auch klar das man solche Probleme nicht mal eben umprogrammiert, aber sollte es wenigstens einen Informationsfluss darüber geben, welche Bugs derzeit höchste Prioritäten haben.




du sterni wird das lesen und das dann direkt zu mythik weiterleiten, und dann werden sich umgehend 1 1/2 leute dransetzen und den netcode fixen.

.... glaubst du solche sachen sind in ein bis zwei tagen zu fixen ? da muss doch erstmal umfangreiches logging betrieben werden, server auslastung miteinander verglichen werden, routing und was weiß ich nicht noch alles, das sind nur die sachen die mir spontan als nicht entwickler einfallen (solche sachen wie anti afkler sind relativ schnell zu implementieren, denke ich) .... und ausserdem das spiel ist seit 3 wochen (?) draussen ... glaube das dauert noch ein wenig bis man schöne 6vs6 kämpfe in den frontiers haben wird, im bg ist das doch (noch) relativ schnurtz, da ist doch eh fire and forget .... was das problem aber in keinster weise runterspielen soll, ich meine nur das es für den großteil der leute NOCH kein problem darstellt. aber ansonsten kannich dir da zustimmen das es mehr als nervig ist wenn man im open PvP ist (hatte das problem bis her aber nur in den BGs, weswegen ich das (laienhaft ^^) mal auf schlechte bzw unzureichende Szenario cluster hardware schiebe)


----------



## Anusanna (10. Oktober 2008)

Droux schrieb:


> du bekommst geld fürs spielen ? n1 .. wokann ich mich bewerben ? *SCNR*


Ja, schlecht ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Ich wollte meine Spielweise definieren. Wie Du schon sagst, "fire and forget" ist leider die Spielweise der meisten, nicht meine! Davon distanziere ich mich. Ich denke beim spielen und passe mich dem Gegner an. Sofern dies durch Verzögerungen/Lags möglich ist





Droux schrieb:


> du sterni wird das lesen und das dann direkt zu mythik weiterleiten, und dann werden sich umgehend 1 1/2 leute dransetzen und den netcode fixen.


Super, das wollte ich doch erreichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mal im ernst, ich lese so viele unbedeutende und unbegründete NERF Schreie und andere Kriterien die sowas von zweitrangig sind, dass ich mir nur dachte, schreib mal lieber was wichtiges, damit es nicht komplett im MIMIMIMIMI untergeht.



Droux schrieb:


> .... glaubst du solche sachen sind in ein bis zwei tagen zu fixen ? da muss doch erstmal umfangreiches logging betrieben werden, server auslastung miteinander verglichen werden, routing und was weiß ich nicht noch alles, das sind nur die sachen die mir spontan als nicht entwickler einfallen (solche sachen wie anti afkler sind relativ schnell zu implementieren, denke ich)


Soll ich mich jetzt selber zitieren? Darauf habe ich doch schon hingewiesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Droux schrieb:


> glaube das dauert noch ein wenig bis man schöne 6vs6 kämpfe in den frontiers haben wird, im bg ist das doch (noch) relativ schnurtz, da ist doch eh fire and forget ....


Darum geht es ja, wenn ich schreibe das die ersten 1-2Monate entscheidend sind. Wer wirklich ernsthaft PvP betreiben möchte, der kann das nicht akzeptieren! Und im Bg empfinde ich es als genauso wichtig wie im open RvR. Ich betrete Bg's nicht um zu zergen, ich möchte das jeweilige Bg spielen und versuchen es zu gewinnen. Was anscheinend die wenigsten wollen/versuchen


----------



## sTereoType (10. Oktober 2008)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja, wenn ich schreibe das die ersten 1-2Monate entscheidend sind. Wer wirklich ernsthaft PvP betreiben möchte, der kann das nicht akzeptieren! Und im Bg empfinde ich es als genauso wichtig wie im open RvR. Ich betrete Bg's nicht um zu zergen, ich möchte das jeweilige Bg spielen und versuchen es zu gewinnen. Was anscheinend die wenigsten wollen/versuchen


Aber was soll Mythic bei solchen Hirnakrobaten machen? Man kann ja schlecht jedes mal beim anmelden für ein SZ einen psychotest machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droux (10. Oktober 2008)

naja ich denke das die lag problematik bei den leuten die für den netcode zuständig sind (die werden dafür nen eigenes team haben) schon die höchste priorität hat.... wie die prioritäten für das einfügen der verschiedenen neuerungen aussieht kann ja im vorfeld keiner groß sagen, weils eben nicht abzusehen ist wie lange es dauert.... und ich kenn das von unserer programmierung ... die geben äusserst ungern verbindliche termine raus wann etwas fertig gesetllt wird und unser programm hat nicht mal ansatzweise die größenordnung eines mmorpgs.

also ich sag mal ganz wagemutig das die SZ nicht für große taktiken ausgelegt sind. dafür ist die spielfläche zu klein für zuviele gegner, da hast du immer ballungspunkte. und irgendwer bricht den root oder sonstwie ... die taktik deiner gruppe geht doch in dem moment in rauch auf wenn ne 2. grp added. gut da kann amn jetzt anfangen das beide gruppen taktisch agieren sollen, aber das klappt doch nicht mit rdms über den chat. ... mag sein das ich da nun etwas durch daoc und wow vorbelastet bin das imho wirklich taktische kämpfe nur bei nem 8vs8 5vs5 oder halt 6vs6 führen kann.... aber da definiert glaube ich auch jeder taktisches spielen anders. weil für mich ist es nur bedingt taktik das man im zerg die gegnerischen ccler udn heiler als erstes ausschaltet sondern das ist für mich normale spielmechanik. 

taktisches spielen ist für mich eher stellungsspiel, entsprechendes kontern, gezielt klassen gegen klassen einzusetzen, und sowas geht in nem zergbg imho nicht. aber vieleicht stell ich mich da blöde an oder gehe pauschal von der "dummheit" meiner mitspieler aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also im groben und ganzen meinen wir bestimmt das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (10. Oktober 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon Oo



Nö, weil ich gefragt habe ob die Mods unsere PN's lesen können.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. Oktober 2008)

Offiziell auf keinen Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inoffiziell liegen die Daten der PNs natürlich auf dem Buffed Server, für den einige der Moderatoren aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach das Root - Kennwort haben, und somit wäre es theoretisch möglich dass, nun ja.... *gg*

Aber sowas würden ZAM & Co. auf gar keinen Fall tun, das wäre pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kardan (10. Oktober 2008)

ZITAT(Bolzenklopfa @ 10.10.2008, 12:41) *
Soll das bedeuten, ihr könnt PN's lesen die sich die USER gegenseitig schreiben?

ZITAT(Vermillion_von_Baelgun @ 10.10.2008, 11:50) *
Mann kann PNs weiterleiten, genau wie man Postings in den normalen Foren melden kann. Wenn dich also in den PNs einer anschnautzt oder beleidigt einfach an einen Mod oder vll Zam schicken die regeln dann das schon.

ZITAT(Bolzenklopfa @ 10.10.2008, 12:57) *
Weiss ich auch, beantwortet aber meine Frage nicht. smile.gif



Thorad schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon Oo



Nein tut es nicht. Er will nicht wissen ob man freiwillig seine PRIVATEN Nachrichten (PNs) an Moderatoren schicken kann so dass die sich um Beleidigungen kümmern können, sondern ob seine eigenen Beleidigungen die er per PN an irgendwelche User geschickt hat von den Moderatoren abgehorcht werden ohne dass er davon was mitkriegt.


----------



## Ogil (10. Oktober 2008)

Kardan schrieb:


> Nein tut es nicht. Er will nicht wissen ob man freiwillig seine PRIVATEN Nachrichten (PNs) an Moderatoren schicken kann so dass die sich um Beleidigungen kümmern können, sondern ob seine eigenen Beleidigungen die er per PN an irgendwelche User geschickt hat von den Moderatoren abgehorcht werden ohne dass er davon was mitkriegt.


Um dem ein Ende zu setzen: Ja. Wenn jemand sich ueber eine PM beschwert, muss der Admin/Mod ja die Moeglichkeit haben, dies anhand der originalen PM nachzupruefen. Die weitergeleitete PM ist dabei relativ wertlos, da diese vom meldenden User editiert sein koennte. Es ist uebrigens normal, dass ein Admin auf sowas Zugriff hat. Es mag sein, dass er da nicht reinschauen "darf" - aber das heisst nicht, dass er das nicht "kann". Also: Seid nett zu Eurem Haus- und Hofadmin! Am Besten Ihr bringt ihm gleich mal einen Kaffee vorbei!


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (10. Oktober 2008)

Kardan schrieb:


> ZITAT(Bolzenklopfa @ 10.10.2008, 12:41) *
> Soll das bedeuten, ihr könnt PN's lesen die sich die USER gegenseitig schreiben?
> 
> ZITAT(Vermillion_von_Baelgun @ 10.10.2008, 11:50) *
> ...




Geht gar nicht so um Beleidigungen, ich will nicht, dass jemand die PN Zärtlichkeiten zwischen dem Raumschiffkapitän und mir mitlesen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im ernst, ich find das Thema nicht lustig - PN kommt ja irgendwo von "privat" ....


----------



## Zorkal (10. Oktober 2008)

Im Moment bin ich vollkommen Zufrieden mit dem Spiel:Es ist zwar lange nicht so ausgereift wie andere MMOS aber es ist ein sehr(!!) vielversprechender Start.Im Moment stört mich die Perfomance während des großartigen PvPs noch etwas aber das ist nichts was man nicht im nachhinein verbessern könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Offiziell auf keinen Fall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso inoffiziell? Die liegen ganz offiziell in unserer Datenbank, wo auch sonst. :-)



> für den einige der Moderatoren aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach das Root - Kennwort haben, und somit wäre es theoretisch möglich dass, nun ja.... *gg*



Nur wenn Moderatoren bei uns angestellt wären, was sie nicht sind, UND zum Technik-Team gehören, was ebenfalls keiner von ihnen ist.



> Aber sowas würden ZAM & Co. auf gar keinen Fall tun, das wäre pöse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt Ausnahmen - Beispielsweise Meldungen über grobe Beleidigungen. Privat heißt Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit, jedoch nicht Netiquetten-Vogelfreiheit. Admins könnten theoretisch alle PNs lesen, das wäre ein 48/7-Job. Es wird nur PN-Verkehr zwischen zwei Personen geprüft, wenn Hinweise durch eine der Personen bzgl. Beleidigungen, persönliche Angriffe oder sonstigen Netiquettenbrüchen vorliegt.


----------

